# New Feature - FA Profile Images



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2010)

We've added a new feature to FA today - Profile Pictures!

Setting a Profile Picture (or _"How I do dat?!")_
1) Upload a photo or image to *Scraps *(only scraps will work).
2) Go to the *Profile Info* tab in the *Control Panel*.
3) Set your profile image!
4) Done.

Profile Picture Rules (or _"Things That Don't Anger Admins!"_)
1)_* One profile image per account. *_If you have more than one... we will remove it. You've been warned!
Please note: If you're using your current submissions as a profile image, that's spiffy-keen. The limit above only applies if you're uploading images just for the purpose of uploading profile images.
2) Profile images must abide by all rules set forth in the AUP/TOS. No exceptions!
3) Profile pictures must be work safe.

Things to Note (or _"That Didn't Work Out Quite Right..."_)
1) Transparency does not work at this time.

Consider this an amendment to the AUP.


----------



## Lumpy (Feb 26, 2010)

neat!


----------



## Trauron (Feb 26, 2010)

Already started using it as soon as you posted this, though the scraps thing is kind of a pain. x:


----------



## Kirakia (Feb 26, 2010)

Neato burrito, I'll have to play around with it after I get home from work tonight


----------



## Kupo (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooh nice! Folder structured gallery next please


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey, 'Neer - what do you mean only one profile image per account?
It's against the rules to display more than one image at once (which I don't see as possible).
Or
It's against the rules to have more than one ID uploaded to scraps? (Which I see as a bit hampering on the account of some IDs are artwork too.)

Just honest questions for clarity.  Thanks!


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 26, 2010)

I like it, just means I gotta upload another pic I wanted to use as my profile pic into my scraps


----------



## Vonce (Feb 26, 2010)

i have to ask though 
what are the limits on image dimensions/resolution? or does it (from what I already see) automatically re-size to fit?


----------



## I'mTheSlime (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm assuming if we're just using a previously uploaded work of art or a photo in scraps you guys won't start pulling stuff if I happen to switch between images for my id. Like, you'll pull images that aren't really art or photography if there's more than one?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2010)

Kupo said:


> Ooh nice! Folder structured gallery next please


That's in testing already, as we've posted about previously.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2010)

WishingStar said:


> Hey, 'Neer - what do you mean only one profile image per account?
> It's against the rules to display more than one image at once (which I don't see as possible).
> Or
> It's against the rules to have more than one ID uploaded to scraps? (Which I see as a bit hampering on the account of some IDs are artwork too.)
> ...


It means that if you uploaded 20 submissions to scraps to use as profile images we'll have words with you. =) You should just edit the profile ID to change/update it instead.



I'mTheSlime said:


> I'm assuming if we're just using a previously uploaded work of art or a photo in scraps you guys won't start pulling stuff if I happen to switch between images for my id. Like, you'll pull images that aren't really art or photography if there's more than one?


We'll pull images that violating the AUP. If you can upload it to your gallery you can use it as a profile ID (so long as it's worksafe/PG).

AUP rules apply, with the only exception noted for maturity rating.


----------



## Freehaven (Feb 26, 2010)

What's the right size for a profile image?


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2010)

Freehaven said:


> What's the right size for a profile image?


Uhm, I dunno. I think Yak and I discussed 450x300, but I don't know if that's what he went with. I'd ask him, but he's +7 hours ahead of my timewise, so... =P


----------



## Freehaven (Feb 26, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Uhm, I dunno. I think Yak and I discussed 450x300, but I don't know if that's what he went with. I'd ask him, but he's +7 hours ahead of my timewise, so... =P



Can you prevent the automatic resize, then?


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 26, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> It means that if you uploaded 20 submissions to scraps to use as profile images we'll have words with you. =) You should just edit the profile ID to change/update it instead.



Ok! Gotcha.  Thanks for making that clear. :3


----------



## bobby123 (Feb 26, 2010)

Animated files don't appear to work, but still, this was something DA had over FA. And now that FA has it, there's basically nothing that other shitty excuse for a site has over FA. Kudos to you for making a great site better!


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2010)

bobby123 said:


> Animated files don't appear to work, but still, this was something DA had over FA. And now that FA has it, there's basically nothing that other shitty excuse for a site has over FA. Kudos to you for making a great site better!


That, and then the gallery folders coming soon... and a few other things. =)


----------



## Takara Pearl (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't get what the difference is between this new thing and our icon. >.>


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 26, 2010)

Takara Pearl said:


> I don't get what the difference is between this new thing and our icon. >.>


Your icon? Itty bitty. This? Not itty.


----------



## Aheria (Feb 26, 2010)

Size for the prof pics seems to be approx 200 x 300.
Also, FA seems to compress my perfectly good .png into something pretty damn terrible. Might this be fixed?


----------



## Ruffyluv (Feb 26, 2010)

looking good, i'd like it if it could be stretched to fill the profile box side to side tho

like our own mini-banner


----------



## TheKyleIsHere (Feb 26, 2010)

I started working on something for it 9 hours ago when the testing was launched, but  didn't get to upload until the official launch happened due to being at work :E


----------



## XerxesQados (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm gonna concur with the anti-resize sentiment. I tried uploading a 300 pixel tall PNG, and it ended up showing an ugly, highly compressed JPEG (which was actually slightly LARGER than my PNG: 18,258 bytes vs. 17,836 bytes).







I ended up just not using the feature since it didn't produce a good result.


----------



## Kiba_the_Coon (Feb 26, 2010)

Spiffy keen!


----------



## Kazecat (Feb 26, 2010)

Sweet, I've been wanting this function for a while.


----------



## Jardenon (Feb 27, 2010)

what were you all thinking?! there are so many other, better things this site needs.


----------



## Da'alrakken (Feb 27, 2010)

I like it, it works great! And  ummm....F.A. Profile Images.....Has anyone noticed that this can be titled FAP Images???  }:=)


----------



## Smelge (Feb 27, 2010)

XerxesQados said:


> I'm gonna concur with the anti-resize sentiment. I tried uploading a 300 pixel tall PNG, and it ended up showing an ugly, highly compressed JPEG (which was actually slightly LARGER than my PNG: 18,258 bytes vs. 17,836 bytes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe the Profile Image thing has algorithms to try to dissuade particularly eye-raping things?

The picture itself is not bad, but if you need a purple person, use some colours to go with it that don't sear the retinas.

:V


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 27, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Maybe the Profile Image thing has algorithms to try to dissuade particularly eye-raping things?
> 
> The picture itself is not bad, but if you need a purple person, use some colours to go with it that don't sear the retinas.
> 
> :V


The profile image uses the same algorithm as the "Featured Submission". Upload your image just a little bit larger than the required, and it'll resize it down appropriately. Yes, there will be compression damage... but that's to conserve site resources. It may not be perfect.

Also: keep in mind that red is the single worst color to compress. I don't know what it is about the color red, but it NEVER compresses well. Ever.


----------



## Smelge (Feb 27, 2010)

I reckon it's just cos red actually emphasises the compression. If you look hard enough, it'll be there on other colours, red just backlights the flaws.


----------



## Kujiiro (Feb 27, 2010)

I may use this feature. Like everyone else, I'm wary of the quality.


----------



## XerxesQados (Feb 27, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> Yes, there will be compression damage... but that's to conserve site resources.



Um...actually, the compressed image would use more resources than the one I uploaded.

I can understand the concern with PNGs since not everyone has the means to optimize those, but would GIFs be acceptable?



Voidrunners said:


> Maybe the Profile Image thing has algorithms to try to dissuade particularly eye-raping things?
> 
> The picture itself is not bad, but if you need a purple person, use some colours to go with it that don't sear the retinas.



It looks fine on sRGB. What monitor profile are you using?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 27, 2010)

So what are the specs? The max res and size, I mean.


----------



## XerxesQados (Feb 27, 2010)

(I was editing my old post and for some reason it posted a new one. Disregard this plz)


----------



## Smelge (Feb 27, 2010)

XerxesQados said:


> It looks fine on sRGB. What monitor profile are you using?



Dunno, prolly  the same.

It's just a nasty colour combination there, they clash a bit. You need slightly more complimentary colours. Sorry.


----------



## AuroraBorealis (Feb 27, 2010)

So, hows fixing that pesky commissions tab coming along? Maybe fixing that would be more important then a silly profile ID tab.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 27, 2010)

Jardenon said:


> what were you all thinking?! there are so many other, better things this site needs.


It's like a cookie. Sometimes you bake complete meals, sometimes you bake a cookie. Why? It's nice to have, it's easy to do, it's something everybody can enjoy and it doesn't take long.

Yak is a god, and I mentioned this earlier to him and he was able to crank it out in about an hour. So, that's an hour of time for something most of the people on the site can enjoy -vs- something that's far more complex, time consuming and requires testing.


----------



## randomonlooker (Feb 27, 2010)

It's fun, I don't know, mine came out perfectly, I just uploaded a high quality JPEG and used that, maybe the compression isn't as harsh as with PNG files as it's the same format, I tried quickly uploading a PNG (then deleted it as it did not look right at all!)


----------



## Tazzi_Husky (Feb 27, 2010)

feel really dumb for this..but. im not completely understanding. it says disabled?


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 27, 2010)

Tazzi_Husky said:


> feel really dumb for this..but. im not completely understanding. it says disabled?


Meaning you haven't selected a submission to use for your profile pic. Click for the drop-down menu.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the idea need to try it out sooner or later(hopefuly sooner) to lazy to try at 3:20am.  Sometimes the smaller things are more intresting that bigger.


----------



## blueskydragonFX (Feb 27, 2010)

HOLY DOOLEY!!! That's amazing. Making an ID right away! Thank you almighty Neer.


----------



## Petrock (Feb 27, 2010)

bobby123 said:


> Animated files don't appear to work, but still, this was something DA had over FA. And now that FA has it, there's basically nothing that other shitty excuse for a site has over FA. Kudos to you for making a great site better!



That site actually has quite a few things over FA still. They just updated the inbox system to reduce clutter if someone upload-spams. That and they're more respected professionally, but that's of no concern to people who don't do art for a job I guess. XD


----------



## Petrock (Feb 27, 2010)

If you put up an ID, and then take down that one and put up another one (so you only have one at a time), is that against the rules? Or do you have to just change the file on the original one?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 27, 2010)

If I uploaded an animated GIF would it be animated in the profile?


----------



## Werewolfhero (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice new feature,

And wolfoxokamichan, the max size seems to be 300w x 300h so might make your animated one exactly within that frame (if it accepts it)

Atleast that sems to be the dimensions, the 600x480 one i uploaded was reduced to 300w x 240h, and i've seen some that have pics that are 300h


----------



## Ben (Feb 27, 2010)

Aheria said:


> Size for the prof pics seems to be approx 200 x 300.
> Also, FA seems to compress my perfectly good .png into something pretty damn terrible. Might this be fixed?





XerxesQados said:


> I'm gonna concur with the anti-resize sentiment. I tried uploading a 300 pixel tall PNG, and it ended up showing an ugly, highly compressed JPEG (which was actually slightly LARGER than my PNG: 18,258 bytes vs. 17,836 bytes).
> 
> I ended up just not using the feature since it didn't produce a good result.



That's because the feature most likely exists for people to put photos of -themselves.-
i.e., that's why it's supposed to go in Scraps.


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Feb 27, 2010)

Cool, now only if Ferrox could be complete.


----------



## Ben (Feb 27, 2010)

RiskyFrisky said:


> Cool, now only if Ferrox could be complete.


Considering how satisfied everyone is with this incredibly miniscule update, they probably don't feel a shit lick of incentive to put it out any time soon. 

What's even worse is, it's been proven that even if competitors put out significantly better products, furries will choose not to migrate to that site, since "all their friends are on FA," and they don't want to "reupload all the things in their gallery" (although really, why not just reupload your best/most recent stuff and start fresh?)

Put simply, there's a lack of incentive to update the site. FA has a monopoly on the furry fandom because furries are lazy, and the fact that the furries designing Ferrox are too lazy to finish it only further emphasizes this point.

Basically: We can complain about Ferrox all we want, but really, nobody's going to do shit.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 27, 2010)

Ben said:


> Put simply, there's a lack of incentive to update the site. FA has a monopoly on the furry fandom because furries are lazy, and the fact that the furries designing Ferrox are too lazy to finish it only further emphasizes this point.



If eevee was dead he'd be turning in his grave right now jsyk


----------



## Ben (Feb 27, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> If eevee was dead he'd be turning in his grave right now jsyk



I know that Eevee and Yak (and I guess net-cat?) worked/work really hard on the project. But when you consider that there are only two to three people who have been passionate about this project, it's definitely easy for the "furries are lazy" stereotype to stand on its own legs (that or, Dragoneer is bad at hiring people, considering there have been several others who have worked on the project). Regardless, there is definitely a lack of incentive for a new UI to be made for FA. And considering how excited we get about revolutionary updates such as _search functions_ and _Profile IDs_, Dragoneer and the team can most definitely hold out on Ferrox for the next three years or so, without any sort of repercussions.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah I know about the size being 300x300, but what about the animation?


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Feb 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> Basically: We can complain about Ferrox all we want, but really, nobody's going to do shit.



The sad truth.


----------



## AishaDracoGryphy (Mar 1, 2010)

can anyone I don't know, show me a screen cap of what this looks like? how is this any different then just a big ass AV?

I have no idea what a profile picture is or even means.

Neer I'm a bit disappointed, you can show us previews of the new UI that won't be ready for months, but when a new feature is actually added you can't be bothered?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 2, 2010)

Cool


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking great guys!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Werewolfhero (Mar 2, 2010)

AishaDracoGryphy said:


> can anyone I don't know, show me a screen cap of what this looks like? how is this any different then just a big ass AV?
> 
> I have no idea what a profile picture is or even means.
> 
> Neer I'm a bit disappointed, you can show us previews of the new UI that won't be ready for months, but when a new feature is actually added you can't be bothered?




The profile pics are about the same size as the Featured, Gallery, and Fave submissions.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Mar 2, 2010)

ugh.... It seems that the new Profile Images system needs to be included in the New AUP.

Too many people to count (and create TT's for) are uploading pics that violate the "By You, For You" policy.


----------



## Ben (Mar 3, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> ugh.... It seems that the new Profile Images system needs to be included in the New AUP.
> 
> Too many people to count (and create TT's for) are uploading pics that violate the "By You, For You" policy.



It would probably make more sense for the ID to not have to be a proper submission, and for it to have its own separate system, but whatever

(nofunallowed.jpg)


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 3, 2010)

Ben said:


> It would probably make more sense for the ID to not have to be a proper submission, and for it to have its own separate system, but whatever
> 
> (nofunallowed.jpg)


In time. This was an easy-to-implement solution for the time being. =)


----------



## CCub (Mar 4, 2010)

Just wondering about it being work safe.
After all, wouldn't the system hide mature ID pictures for minors/non registered people?

I'm asking because there is no warning on the ID submission window about it having to be work safe (and there is no mention about the ID thing on the AUP update, I actually learned of it's existence because people uploaded ID pictures, and I learned about it having to be work safe because someone told me about it).

Basically, I think there should either be some text on the ID option warning about adult material, or just filtering it from the drop down menu. Otherwise you will get a ton of people posting adult pics, because they don't come to the forums.


----------



## AishaDracoGryphy (Mar 4, 2010)

so I looked on some pages and saw this, this seems redundant, it's just another featured submission. big whoop, why not just leave the featured submission as is and not add another? or for that matter just let us choose 2 featured submissions?

this is not a cookie, if anything you just took a slice of old pizza out of the fridge and recycled it (into our guts!!).


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 5, 2010)

AishaDracoGryphy said:


> so I looked on some pages and saw this, this seems redundant, it's just another featured submission. big whoop, why not just leave the featured submission as is and not add another? or for that matter just let us choose 2 featured submissions?
> 
> this is not a cookie, if anything you just took a slice of old pizza out of the fridge and recycled it (into our guts!!).



That's kind of like complaining that some people use the journal header and footer to list more favourite artists.

If people use the feature that way, and it's not particularly disruptive... *shrugs*


----------



## Niemand (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, how _nifty_ these are.

Though I semi-agree on the notion of it being another feature submission,
the fact that you have to keep it in your scraps is a plus, browsing wise, at least.


----------



## Werewolfhero (Mar 5, 2010)

Well itts supposed to be an ID for whatever pic you use to represent yourself, be it a con-badge, character pic, rl pic, etc, not to say people can't use it as a secondary featured gallery. *shrugs*
 Kinda like how DA and SA have done it for years. And i figured since it was mentioned else where that a folder system addition's in the works, they might switch the ID to a dedicated user profile folder later on, rather than scraps. Dragoneer's comment above makes me think that might be the plan. X'D


----------



## Zephyrwolf324 (Mar 9, 2010)

Dragoneer said:


> We've added a new feature to FA today - Profile Pictures!
> 
> Setting a Profile Picture (or _"How I do dat?!")_
> 1) Upload a photo or image to *Scraps *(only scraps will work).
> ...



Hey ppl^^! Just a question: According to these instructions ur supposed to upload an image/pic to Scraps right? But . . . how do i DO that :s exactly???  Thankies for thy kind aid n_n Take care!


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 9, 2010)

Zephyrwolf324 said:


> Hey ppl^^! Just a question: According to these instructions ur supposed to upload an image/pic to Scraps right? But . . . how do i DO that :s exactly???  Thankies for thy kind aid n_n Take care!



Click on "put in Scraps" when you upload.


----------



## Zephyrwolf324 (Mar 10, 2010)

^^ Thankiiies!


----------



## skinwalker3 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, so that is how you add an ID.. i was concerned cause I was having the same problem. Thanks for clearin' that up


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 17, 2011)

CCub said:


> Just wondering about it being work safe.
> After all, wouldn't the system hide mature ID pictures for minors/non registered people?
> 
> I'm asking because there is no warning on the ID submission window about it having to be work safe (and there is no mention about the ID thing on the AUP update, I actually learned of it's existence because people uploaded ID pictures, and I learned about it having to be work safe because someone told me about it).
> ...



Keep it clean.
Just, keep it clean. 
Seeing NFSW On FA with the Mature Filter up is a fate worse than death.


----------

